# 2472 SP Pacific runs in Niles Canyon 2008



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I took photos both Saturday and Monday of Southern Pacific 2472 running in Niles Canyon over the Memorial Day weekend. More photos are posted in the Live Steam Forum. 




























Russ Miller


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Always nice to see Big Steam out doing it's thing. What kind of track speed do they have? 

Tom


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

They say that 2472 could do 90 mph with her consist of passenger cars. She was maybe doing 25mph going up Niles. 
Russ


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The days of 90mph speeds were also the days of section crews and well maintained track. Sadly, such is no longer the case.  

Good photos Russ! How often do they run steam at Niles? Not interested in the dismals. 

Is 2472 the loco that used to sit in the Santa Clara County Fairgrounds? There used to be another Pacific on display around here... I want to say San Mateo, but I think it may actually have been in the East Bay.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 05/26/2008 11:03 PM










Russ Miller




THAT is an excellent photo... nice job..


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

"They say that 2472 could do 90 mph with her consist of passenger cars. She was maybe doing 25mph going up Niles. 
Russ " 

I think that's a good speed for an excursion train. Really, all the work that goes in to restoring and operating one of these engines, the lower the speed, the lower the chance of wearing something prematurely. Also, aren't most excursion trains limited to 50 MPH? I thought I heard that after the NS Dismal Swamp derailment, that track speed for excursion trains was limited to 50 mph. Maybe that was just NS in the east. 

I think that 2008 might be the year of the Pacific. 

With 2472 kicking off the season, there are also excursions in PA on the Reading and Northern using their ex GM&O 4-6-2 #425. I am going on one of the excursions from Jim Thorpe through the Lehigh Gorge to Pittston and back in September. Track speeds should probably be in the 30-40 MPH range, but with a heavy excursion train and twisting turns in the gorge, who knows. 

What other 4-6-2's are operating (operable) this year? 
CP 2317 (back running yet or is she still under repair at Steamtown?) 
Ohio Central 1293 
L&N 152 
others ???


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Russ, 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. They are great! When I see those types of pictures...I really miss California! 

Monte


----------

